# IDLE Temps???



## Bangister (Aug 21, 2005)

My ATI X800 XL's idle temp is at 50-59C, and when playing games like ROME TOTAL WAR, it goes anywhere from 70-80C, is this ok, is this normal, do I have to do something about this?


----------



## Bangister (Aug 21, 2005)

Its 55-60C now and lately, and fan control is at 60%, is this normal, or should I turn fan to 100%?  Is it bad leaving fan at 100% all the time, if not, how long will be the life of the fan?


----------



## yipming (Aug 21, 2005)

my x800xl (elsa falcon xx or something, can't rem, but it's an elsa) runs around 40C idle at 40% fan

playing games it run up to 58C (80% fan) to 62C (90%) and I set it to run at 100% at 70C.

abient temp is around 20 degree outside and 30 degree inside the case.
not overclocked ... actually, only slightly (400/500) but nothing major.

fan at 100% all the time shouldn't be too bad. It will be noisier (suppose that's obvious) and their MTBF is rated at 100% anyway I believe. So your fan might die earlier, but it shouldn't without a couple years of useage. By then get yourself another fan or better another card =)


----------



## Pinksteady (Aug 27, 2005)

I've got a ATI Silencer on my X800Pro and when idle and not overclocked, the temp never goes above 31C, which is great!  When playing Battlefield 2 (auto-overclocked to 440/440), if I flick back to windows it is still at 38C!! This is with the thermal paste that comes with it, Arctic Silver is on its way and I'll replace it with that, see if it gets any better!

I bought this because, like you, my card was running stupidly hot, up to the 80s under load.

However, the fan has started to repeatedly STOP MOVING!!  Tapping it seems to get it going again, for a short while, but why is this happening??


----------



## Bangister (Aug 27, 2005)

Doesn't ATI Silencer warranty there fans up to three years?  I've been planning to replace my fan with the ATI Silenceer, but I decided to wait until the stock fan dies on me.  I've been running it on 100% just to keep the gpu cool enough.


----------



## Pinksteady (Aug 27, 2005)

Well I would say don't wait and go get a Silencer because they are awesome, but now I'm not so sure!

Doesn't a warranty just allow you to replace it?  If it is an internal problem with the cooler, then I'm not too interested in replacing it with another one that will have the same problem (I have read about this happening to one person).

For £20, its still a great piece of kit, apart from this latest problem with the fan, it is a very well built and efficient unit, I'd probably still recommend it.

NB: I've been running it with the side panel of the case off, and the fan hasn't stopped yet.  Will post again if I make any progress on solving this!


----------

